# Register Instagram



## msmack (Apr 21, 2017)

I have been using the Instagram Plugin.   When I publish I get told there is a delay that will be removed when I register the Plugin.  Not sure what this means or how to do it.

Advise please?

Merrill


----------



## Dan Marchant (May 15, 2017)

The plugin is shareware or donationware. If you like it the creators hope you will pay for it. You do this by going to the Lightroom plugin manager (File > Plug-in manager) and select the Plugin from the list. There is a "Registration" section in the dialogue. Just click on the Register button to be taken to the registration page.


----------



## msmack (May 17, 2017)

Done. Paid for.  Thank you.


----------

